# Need to ID surefire light



## orz1515 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi all!

I just bought this neat little surefire light but I don't know what model this one is. I've tried to identify it and came to the conclusion that it's a model 660, but I still do not know what model the end cap is. I would greatly appreciate it if you guys could help me ID it.


----------



## orz1515 (Feb 13, 2018)

Nobody knows what model this is?:sigh:


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 13, 2018)

Have a look here for the tail..
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...st-of-Surefire-s-Tailcap-Switches-with-IMAGES
p


----------



## orz1515 (Feb 13, 2018)

peter yetman said:


> Have a look here for the tail..
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...st-of-Surefire-s-Tailcap-Switches-with-IMAGES
> p


Thanks peter; but I did do that before I made this post. Still can't figure out what tailcap this is unfortunately.

I'm very sorry if I look stupid here; this is the first surefire(or any incandescent flashlights,really) that I bought. :huh:


----------



## orz1515 (Feb 13, 2018)

peter yetman said:


> Have a look here for the tail..
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...st-of-Surefire-s-Tailcap-Switches-with-IMAGES
> p



Thanks Peter; I did check that page and unfortunately am still unable to find the model of my tailcap.:sick2:


----------



## sidfishez (Feb 25, 2018)

Made by Surefire in 2002 or so, this is a UxxT series tape switch. Some were good to 30 meters depth of water. It has the tape switch and an on/off switch on the back of the body. These didn't stay in production long as they were too expensive to build. In short it's a keeper.....


----------



## DUQ (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks like a 660 Scout light.


----------



## orz1515 (Feb 27, 2018)

Holy moly. Gotta take good care of it then.


----------



## UVvis (Mar 12, 2018)

Part wise, aside from the tailcap, it’s the A21 weaponlight piece with the L60 lamp housing with the Z32 anti shock head (early version). Those are pretty standard, the tailcap is really cool as not many were made before the XM tailcaps took over due to replaceable tape switches. Very cool. I think those have the lexan lens which can melt.


----------



## orz1515 (Mar 15, 2018)

UVvis said:


> Part wise, aside from the tailcap, it’s the A21 weaponlight piece with the L60 lamp housing with the Z32 anti shock head (early version). Those are pretty standard, the tailcap is really cool as not many were made before the XM tailcaps took over due to replaceable tape switches. Very cool. I think those have the lexan lens which can melt.



Thanks for the detailed answer. One more thing: If I want to find a clicky tailcap for the light, what model(s) should I keep an eye for? I wouldn't know since I know almost nothing about older surefire lights.


----------



## UVvis (Mar 15, 2018)

Any clicky that fits a surefire 6P will fit the threads on the A21.
Malkoff tailcaps work, Stock surefire Z41’s will work and you can add a mcclicky kit. Any of the “C” tailcaps from the custom parts sub forum work (Fivemega, RPM).

Couple notes. If you go with a P60 type led drop in you may have some issues. The l60 is made to keep the batteries from slamming into the lamp under weapon recoil. They also have that little plastic ring to keep the positive battery terminal to lamp spring isolated electrically from the weaponlight body. Some P60’s may not work well, others may need the spring stretched out a bit, and the “shock isolation” stuff around the lens may be problematic as well. They also aren’t the best for heat sinking. However, a standard Z44 bezel, while not as cool looking, will fit as well.


----------

